# A Pile of Crappie & some crapp for Shadslinger



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Well the cpappie fishing is still good here in Georgia, but with the hot weather they are getting kind of skinny. The biggest ones have only been a little over 2 pounds. We caught 200 in 3 days. It was fun, and the smaller fish really do taste better. It seems like a good time to start back fishing for catfish. 
Shadslinger, I'm sure that you know catfish will eat catfish, especially if you clip the fins off. 
I have seen some of the pictures of the fish you have been catching and wanted to see if I could buy some of them to use for bait. They make some tablets that will provide oxygen for 72 hours if the fish [bait] are shipped in cold water. I would really like to have some of your fish because they look like they would make some very fine bait.
I hope you don't get offended or I may have to sic my dog on you. (pic enclosed) lol


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a nice mess of table fish Steve. 
They must not have a size limit in Georgia. Referring to the dog not the fish. Thats the smallest Doberman I have ever seen. LOL<G>


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice trip, nice crappie, looks like ya had some fun


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

We did have a blast...My buddy drove so I "imbibed' a little. Lake Oconee has really been paying off this year, especially considering how hot it has been and also how late in the year it is. The crappie are still pretty thick. 
I'm thinkiing about going back this week. Gotta get 'em when you can.
I guess Shadslinger didn't see the humor in my first post. Oh well.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I,ll take all those 2lb crappie you say do not taste as good as the smaller ones. What are you crazy?


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comment on the dog Sunbeam. My wife rescued him from the shelter for $25. As it turned out, he had Parvo which cost another $700 to fix. He is doing well though. She named him "cocoa", but a more accurate name would have been Mayhem, Demon, Terror, or something along that line. He's getting pretty big- 5 pounds now LOL. The mother is a Chiauhauh, the father unknown. He is "Hell on Wheels" tho. We are really enjoying him.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL! Dude I was gone to Canada first to see my daughter then Mexico with my girlfriend, so I m did miss it until now. Funny to me!
Those are fine crappie, except maybe a couple of em?? do they let you keep 5" crappie there?
BTW, I have never had a dog survive Parvo, so it must be a good pup!
LOL!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

No wonder you caught those crappie, they were drunk!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

SS, I heard that Georgia and Arkansas law says, "If they are as big as a butterbean, they are big enuff to eat"


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

obiewan57 said:


> SS, I heard that Georgia and Arkansas law says, "If they are as big as a butterbean, they are big enuff to eat"


And those little ones are good eating too!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

The beer can is for measuring keepers ? LOL


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

*Sunbeam & SS Do you remember this pup ?*

This doesn't have anything to do with fishing, but it is something all men should keep in their thoughts. Check out the pic of the puppy.
My lovley wife, [using her infinate wisdom], decided to get the puppy neutered... His "plums" shriveled up to dried out raisins.
When we go to bed now, I make it a point to sleep with my back to her and drink a cup of coffee before going to bed.
They say it is good for the dog. It makes them less territorial and less likely to stray. 
I sometimes sleep in one of the spare bedrooms in case she decides to see if if will work on me too.
LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

olsteve, I would not stray from home if I were you for fear of the consequences!


----------

